# Petrel 2009 license and crack working 100%



## opteraa (8 مارس 2010)

*اخوان محتاج برنامج petrel 2009 او نسخة الاقدم*

اخوان محتاج برنامج petrel 2009 ضروري برنامج كامل ويا الكراك عفية اخوكم محتاجة ضروري وشكرا الكم وكل الشكر


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 مارس 2010)

hey bro..
here is petrel and eclipse 2009, 2008 & 2007

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180089.html


----------



## opteraa (10 مارس 2010)

[FONT=arial,helvetica]Petrel 2009.1.1 - 32 bit
مشكور اخويا العزيز اني حملت هاي النسخة بس لمن كملت التنصيب طلب مني الينسيز لان البرنامج ميشتغل بدونة اذا ممكن تساعدني وكل الشكر الك
[/FONT]


----------



## softknight13 (9 أغسطس 2010)

شباب الي عنده petrel 2009 license شغال خلي ينطينه 

مشكوريييييييييين


----------



## drilling engineer (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يجيبلنا فعلا الرخصة بتاعة البرنامج اصدار 2009 .. كمان لو ممكن 

الكراك بتاع اصدار 2007 .. ضرورى جدا


----------



## direct.drill (7 نوفمبر 2010)

DOWNLOAD


----------



## راشد البلوشي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear.. 

i already have it.. but tnx for sharing


----------



## direct.drill (8 نوفمبر 2010)

you welcome .. i just shared cuz some engineers asked for it


----------



## راشد البلوشي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ya i know dear..

we are appreciate your sharing..

tnx aftr all


----------



## M1000054 (9 يناير 2011)

الله يعافيك ابي الكراك


----------



## M-tayeb (26 مارس 2011)

merci bien


----------



## direct.drill (27 مارس 2011)

جارى احضار المطلوب وعذرا على التأخير


----------



## عوبل (21 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووورين على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

ابداع


----------

